# fta list



## uncleal (May 16, 2007)

I went to fta list.com to down load a list of fta satellites in english and I saw that two of the satellite names are in red.would you tell me the reason for that? I did not see any key at the page bottom and my enquiring mind would like to know.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks for dropping by! Now about those satellite colors. :shrug: Each satellite name is a link to that satellite's page. If you have visited that page, your browser may change the color of that link to indicate that you've already been there. Try clicking a few of the satellite links of the other color and see whether they change when you reload the English page.


----------

